# "together standing tall"



## Poppymac

Please can you help translate "together standing tall"?  Thank you


----------



## Scholiast

salvete collucubrantes!

Is there a context, please, Poppymac? (Welcome, incidentally to the Latin Forum). Is this for a tattoo or some other family motto? Or an inscription on a wedding-ring? There are various possibilities, but P-mac is wise to come here rather than to rely on 'Google Translate', which for Latin and other inflected languages is grim.

At the simplest:

_una altiores stantes_
['Together standing taller']

But then these variants could also work:

_una altiores stamus_
['Together we stand taller']

_una altiores stemus_
['Let us together stand tall(er)']

_una altiores stabimus_
['We shall stand tall(er) together']

The comparative (_altior_ ('tall*er*')' rather than the simple adjective _altus_), commends itself, because in an epigrammatic context such as this seems to be, it can imply either 'taller than we [now, individually] are', or equally, 'taller than others'; and Latin likes these proverbial ambiguities.

Σ


----------



## Poppymac

Thanks
yes it is to be a motto, but it is also a line lifted from the  song sung by the Irish Rugby team (which represents both Northern Ireland and the Republic of Ireland) before their matches



Scholiast said:


> salvete collucubrantes!
> 
> Is there a context, please, Poppymac? (Welcome, incidentally to the Latin Forum). Is this for a tattoo or some other family motto? Or an inscription on a wedding-ring? There are various possibilities, but P-mac is wise to come here rather than to rely on 'Google Translate', which for Latin and other inflected languages is grim.
> 
> At the simplest:
> 
> _una altiores stantes_
> ['Together standing taller']
> 
> But then these variants could also work:
> 
> _una altiores stamus_
> ['Together we stand taller']
> 
> _una altiores stemus_
> ['Let us together stand tall(er)']
> 
> _una altiores stabimus_
> ['We shall stand tall(er) together']
> 
> The comparative (_altior_ ('tall*er*')' rather than the simple adjective _altus_), commends itself, because in an epigrammatic context such as this seems to be, it can imply either 'taller than we [now, individually] are', or equally, 'taller than others'; and Latin likes these proverbial ambiguities.
> 
> Σ


----------



## Poppymac

I had alos  wondered about "S_IMUL STABIMUS" _



Scholiast said:


> salvete collucubrantes!
> 
> Is there a context, please, Poppymac? (Welcome, incidentally to the Latin Forum). Is this for a tattoo or some other family motto? Or an inscription on a wedding-ring? There are various possibilities, but P-mac is wise to come here rather than to rely on 'Google Translate', which for Latin and other inflected languages is grim.
> 
> At the simplest:
> 
> _una altiores stantes_
> ['Together standing taller']
> 
> But then these variants could also work:
> 
> _una altiores stamus_
> ['Together we stand taller']
> 
> _una altiores stemus_
> ['Let us together stand tall(er)']
> 
> _una altiores stabimus_
> ['We shall stand tall(er) together']
> 
> The comparative (_altior_ ('tall*er*')' rather than the simple adjective _altus_), commends itself, because in an epigrammatic context such as this seems to be, it can imply either 'taller than we [now, individually] are', or equally, 'taller than others'; and Latin likes these proverbial ambiguities.
> 
> Σ


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more


Poppymac said:


> yes it is to be a motto, but it is also a line lifted from the song sung by the Irish Rugby team


Delighted to hear this. As a life-long rugby-enthusiast, who as a boy regularly watched Ireland capitulate to the wooden spoon in what was then the 'Five'-Nations Champ.-ship, I have been thrilled to observe Ireland's (united, the Republic and Ulster together) resurgence in the last few years as a power in the game—and unless it's a Scotland-Ireland match, I will always root for Ireland.

As regards Latinity: I still think _una_ is the adverb you need. _simul_ means 'at one and the same time', rather than 'together'. How about (for the context):

_una praevalemus_: 'together, we prevail'; or

_una praevaleamus_: 'let us prevail together'; or

_una praevalebimus_: 'we shall prevail together'

Any good?

Σ


----------



## Snodv

One might also use  _coniuncti surgimus, "_United we rise/stand up_."_


----------



## aefrizzo

Once upon a time _"Viribus Unitis"_ was the motto of AustroUngary Emperor Franz Joseph and the most famous of his warships. That motto drops the translation of _"standing tall"_ but understates it, I suppose.
Would it be inappropriate for a rugby team?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again


aefrizzo said:


> Once upon a time _"Viribus Unitis"_ was the motto of AustroUngary Emperor Franz Joseph and the most famous of his warships.


So it was.

For the purpose, the sense of the Latin is impeccable. But would an Irish rugby squad want to be saddled with a motto reminiscent of a capital ship sunk in 1918 by an Italian torpedo-crew?!

Σ


----------

